# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  EMME

## R.Silfverberg

> On harmi, että EMME-ohjelma ei osaa tätä ennustaa. Mutta kun tästä ei oikein ole meillä missään ennakkotapaustakaan, niin eipä sitä voida ennustaa sen paremmin EMMEllä kuin ilman sitäkään.


Anteeksi tietämättömyyttäni, mutta mikä se EMME-ohjelma on?

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Anteeksi tietämättömyyttäni, mutta mikä se EMME-ohjelma on?


Kanadalainen liikenteen ennustamisohjelma. Lisätietoja saa valmistajan webbisivuilta: www.inro.ca

----------


## 339-DF

Alunperin ohjelma on suunniteltu henkilöautosimulointiin, mutta KSV ja HKL ennustavat sillä matkustajamääriä erilaisille teoreettisille joukkoliikennelinjastoille. Molemmat saavat samasta linjastosta aivan erilaisia tuloksia, koska virastot asettavat parametrit eri tavoin.

Esimerkiksi Jätkäsaaren EMME-vertailuissa, ainakin jossain vaiheessa (toivottavasti virheet on korjattu ennen lautakuntakäsittelyjä), HKL:n arvioima siirtymäaika Itämerenkadun ratikkapysäkiltä metron laituritasolle oli asetettu 0 sekunniksi. Yleisesti käytetty 5 min vaihtosakko (matka-aikaan lisätään 5 teoreettista minuuttia per vaihto kuvaamaan vaihdon aiheuttamaa lisävaivaa), jota käytettiin mm. Länsimetron matka-aikavertailuissa, oli myös unohtunut. Sen takia bussi+metro -yhdistelmä näytti HKL-Suy:n mielestä paremmalta kuin suora raitiolinja. 

EMMEn ongelma Laajasalossa on se, että se ei kykene lainkaan arvoimaan sitä, kuinka moni siirtyy autosta joukkoliikenteeseen tilanteessa, jossa joukkoliikenne on autoa selkeästi nopeampi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Molemmat saavat samasta linjastosta aivan erilaisia tuloksia, koska virastot asettavat parametrit eri tavoin.


Tämä ei tietysti sinänsä ole ohjelmiston vika, vaan on aivan selvää, että näin monimutkaisia asioita mallintaessa parametrisointi vaikuttaa huomattavasti lopputulokseen. Siinä oikeastaan vain mallintajien pitää ymmärtää, että jos parametreissä on epävarmuutta, siirtyy epävarmuus vielä suurempana lopputuloksiin. Useastihan liikennemuutokset isoissakin hankkeissa ovat niin pieniä, että ne jäävät virhemarginaalin sisään, joten voitaisiin jopa sanoa, että EMME-ajojen tulokset ovat meillä yhtä tyhjän kanssa. Parempiakaan tuloksia ei vaan ole saatavilla.




> EMMEn ongelma Laajasalossa on se, että se ei kykene lainkaan arvoimaan sitä, kuinka moni siirtyy autosta joukkoliikenteeseen tilanteessa, jossa joukkoliikenne on autoa selkeästi nopeampi.


EMME:en ihan noin ohjelmistona liittyvä puute on, että siinä autoistumisaste ohjelmoidaan kiinteästi, eikä siten riipu joukkoliikenteen palvelutasosta. Niinpä todellisuudessa muutokset joukkoliikenteen käytössä voivat olla huomattavasti suurempia kuin mitä ennusteet kertovat. Tämä ei toki liity vain Laajasaloon, vaan kaikkiin muihinkin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Onpa tälläkin foorumilla arvosteltu joitakin raideliikennehankkeita siitä, että EMME-ajojen perusteella ne eivät nosta joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta.

----------


## heka

> Esimerkiksi Jätkäsaaren EMME-vertailuissa, ainakin jossain vaiheessa (toivottavasti virheet on korjattu ennen lautakuntakäsittelyjä), HKL:n arvioima siirtymäaika Itämerenkadun ratikkapysäkiltä metron laituritasolle oli asetettu 0 sekunniksi. Yleisesti käytetty 5 min vaihtosakko (matka-aikaan lisätään 5 teoreettista minuuttia per vaihto kuvaamaan vaihdon aiheuttamaa lisävaivaa), jota käytettiin mm. Länsimetron matka-aikavertailuissa, oli myös unohtunut.


On aika huolestuttavaa, jos suunnitelmat tehdään käyttäen vääriä asetuksia. Tässä yhteydessä tarkoitushakuisuus HKL:n taholta tulee väistämättä mieleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Voin hieman valottaa tätä aihetta lisää.

EMME on itse asiassa liikenteen sijoittelun ratkaiseva ohjelma. Itse EMME ei ennusta - kuten Kuukanko totesi jo - ihmisten halukkuutta käyttää autoa. EMME laskee, mitkä ovat liikenneverkon tarjoamat ajassa mitatut lyhimmät reitit ohjelmalle annettujen lähtö- ja määräpaikkojen välillä.

EMME on alun perin tehty henkilöautoliikenteen sijoitteluun, joka on tavallaan yksinkertainen asia. Kuten kaikenlaiset tieliikenteen reittiohjelmat, on helppo laskea autolle reitti lyhimmän ajan tai matkan suhteen. Edelleen on kohtalaisen helppo ottaa mukaan mm. ruuhkautumisen aiheuttama hidastusvaikutus, tieosuuksien maksimikapasiteetti jne. Kohtalaisen helppoa tämä on siksi, että liikkuva yksikkö on auto, jolla ei ole vaihtoja, aikatauluja eikä muitakaan muuttuvia ominaisuuksia.

EMMEen on ympätty kehitettäessä joukkoliikennettä kuvaavia ominaisuuksia. Mutta touhu käy huomattavasti mutkikkaammaksi kuin autojen kanssa. Auto valitsee (tai kuski  :Smile:  ) risteyksessä minne kääntyy. Joukkoliikennelinjojen risteyksessä ei matkustaja voi tehdä niin, koska itse vaunu menee vain yhteen suuntaan.

Joukkoliikenne toimii aikatauluilla, ja ne ovat käytännössä ylivoimainen haaste EMMElle. Siksi joukkoliikenne-ennusteita ei lasketa aikatauluilla, ja siksi järkevien aikataulujen ja ajoitettujen vaihtoyhteyksien tekemisestä ei ole "mitään hyötyä", koska EMME-laskenta ei tuota yhtään parempia tuloksia. Kaikki tämä problematiikka kuitataan vain laskemalla vuorovälin puolikkaita, ja niinpä asiaa ymmärtämätön luulee, että vain vuoroväli on tärkeä, esim. aikataulujen noudattamisen täsmällisyys ei ole.

EMMEllä tehty liikennevirtojen sijoittelu on pitkällisen prosessin huipentuma. Tämä prosessi alkaa liikennetutkimuksesta, jolla selvitetään ihmisten liikkumistottumuksia. Näistä tutkimuksista saadaan tilastollinen tieto siitä, miten ihmiset valitsevat käyttävätkö autoa vai joukkoliikennettä. Olennaisin tekijä on tietenkin auton käytön mahdollisuus eli auton omistus. Pelkistettynä koko touhu toimii niin, että kaikki joilla on auto, käyttävät autoa. Tarkkaan ottaen kyllä käytetään valinnan todennäköisyyttä kuvaavaa tekijää.

Mutta esim. Laajasalon ratikkayhteyden kanssa ongelma on siinä, ettei meillä ole kokemusperäistä tietoa ratikan ja auton käytön halukkuudesta sellaisessa tilanteessa kuin Laajasalossa tulee olemaan. Tehdyissä ennusteissa bussi ja ratikka ovat samassa asemassa eli lasketaan samoin parametrein, metro ja paikallisjunat ovat toinen joukkoliikennemuoto, jolla on omat parametrinsä. Prosessi ei siis edes voi tuottaa eri tulosta pelkästään sen perusteella, että joukkoliikenneyhteys on merkitty ratikaksi tai bussiksi. Eikä mistään ole kerätty tietoa ihmisten käyttäytymisestä tilanteessa, jossa joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on puolet autoilun ajasta. Kaikki käyttäytymistä kuvaava tilastoaineisto on tilanteista, joissa joukkoliikenne on parhaimmillaan yhtä nopea mutta yleensä hitaampi.




> Onpa tälläkin foorumilla arvosteltu joitakin raideliikennehankkeita siitä, että EMME-ajojen perusteella ne eivät nosta joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta.


Voin allekirjoittaa tällaisen väitteen. En odotakaan ennusteiden tuottavan juuri muuta. Mutta ei myöskään havaittu kokemus todellisuudesta tue sitä, että minkään liikenne-ennusteen pitäisi tuottaa joukkoliikenteen osuuden kasvua. Arvostelen sitä, että hankkeeseen sitoutuneet henkilöt valehtelevat väittäessään, että hanke lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka väitteelle ei ole perustetta sen enempää ennusteesta kuin havaitusta todellisuudestakaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Joukkoliikenne toimii aikatauluilla, ja ne ovat käytännössä ylivoimainen haaste EMMElle. Siksi joukkoliikenne-ennusteita ei lasketa aikatauluilla, ja siksi järkevien aikataulujen ja ajoitettujen vaihtoyhteyksien tekemisestä ei ole "mitään hyötyä", koska EMME-laskenta ei tuota yhtään parempia tuloksia. Kaikki tämä problematiikka kuitataan vain laskemalla vuorovälin puolikkaita, ja niinpä asiaa ymmärtämätön luulee, että vain vuoroväli on tärkeä, esim. aikataulujen noudattamisen täsmällisyys ei ole.


Tuota, ei todellakaan ole mitenkään ylivoimaisen hankalaa laskea tuo kunnolla. Paljonkohan YTV  maksaisi ohjelmasta joka laskee tuon, voisin lähteä tapaamaan paria riskirahoittajaa...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mitä tuollaisella ohjelmistolla sitten tekee, jos ei sillä voi verrata joukko- ja autoliikennettä keskenään? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Kaikki käyttäytymistä kuvaava tilastoaineisto on tilanteista, joissa joukkoliikenne on parhaimmillaan yhtä nopea mutta yleensä hitaampi.


Kyllähän juna on useissakin tapauksissa henkilöautoa nopeampi. Pääradalla Tikkurilasta, Puistolasta tai Malmilta Helsingin keskustaan, näillä matkoilla juna vie selkeästi voiton autosta. En usko, että nämä ovat ainoita välejä, joilla näin on. Luulisi olevan helppoa tutkia tätä valintaa auton ja junan välillä ottaen selvää, miten asia on näillä mainituilla matkustusväleillä.

----------


## kemkim

> Tuota, ei todellakaan ole mitenkään ylivoimaisen hankalaa laskea tuo kunnolla. Paljonkohan YTV  maksaisi ohjelmasta joka laskee tuon, voisin lähteä tapaamaan paria riskirahoittajaa...


Kysymys ei ole pelkästään YTV:stä. Jos tällainen ohjelma olisi, uskon että sillä olisi kysyntää koko Euroopassa ja muuallakin maailmassa, sillä vastaavaa ohjelmaa ei taida olla olemassa. Suomi on poikkeuksellisen kehittynyt tietotekniikkamaana ja täällä on maailman huipputasoa oleva YTV:n Reittiopas ja Linjaopas, yhtä laadukkaita ja selkeitä toteutuksia ei montaa ole ulkomaillakaan. Tässä olisi suomalaisilla näytön paikka maailman johtavana joukkoliikennesovellusten tuottajana!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllähän juna on useissakin tapauksissa henkilöautoa nopeampi. Pääradalla Tikkurilasta, Puistolasta tai Malmilta Helsingin keskustaan, näillä matkoilla juna vie selkeästi voiton autosta. En usko, että nämä ovat ainoita välejä, joilla näin on. Luulisi olevan helppoa tutkia tätä valintaa auton ja junan välillä ottaen selvää, miten asia on näillä mainituilla matkustusväleillä.


Ihan vain maallikkona esitän ajatuksen, että EMME:ssä voisi parametroida autoliikennettä verratessa sitä joukkoliikenteeseen samoilla rajoittavilla tekijöillä kuin joukkoliikenteellä on: Joukkoliikenteen linja = vain se tie jota tutkitaan, ilman vaihtoehdollisia oikoteitä,  keskinopeus=keskinopeus, vuoroväli = liikennevalojen rytmi,  kävelymatka pysäkille = kävelymatka parkkitalolle jne

Autossa istuminen ruuhkaisella moottoritiellä on "joukkoliikennettä"  sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä. Kun jono pysähtyy, et pääse minnekään koukkaamaan, ja vaikka jostain liittymästä pääsisit ulos jonosta, joudut uudestaan johonkin toiseen jonoon. 


t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Tuota, ei todellakaan ole mitenkään ylivoimaisen hankalaa laskea tuo kunnolla. Paljonkohan YTV  maksaisi ohjelmasta joka laskee tuon, voisin lähteä tapaamaan paria riskirahoittajaa...


Ongelma ei ole EMME:n kyvyssä tehdä aikataulutettua sijoittelua kuten Anteron tekstistä ehkä voi kuvitella. Ongelma on siinä, että aikataulutettu sijoittelu vaatisi tiedon kaikkien matkojen lähtöajoista. Sellaista tietoa taas ei pystytä generoimaan.

EMME on neliportaisen ennustemallin viimeisessä eli sijoitteluvaiheessa käytettävä ohjelmisto. Aiemmissa vaiheissa luodaan ennuste, joka on aggregoitu (summattu) tietyn aluejaon alueiden välisiksi matkoiksi (lähtöalue ja määränpääalue). Näille matkoille ei ole olemassa lähtökellonaikaa koska ne on vain rakennettu tilastollisten tunnuslukujen avulla aidosta aineistosta eivätkä siis ole todellisia matkoja, vaan niiden tilastollisia korvaajia.

Aitoja yksilömalleja on seudulla tutkittu, mutta niihin vaadittava lähtöaineiston (eli tutkimusaineiston) määrä olisi valtava ja lisäksi mallit tahtovat suurella aineistolla hajaantua konvergoitumisen sijaan.

Viime kädessä ennustemallit ovat parasta mitä meillä on, mutta ne eivät sovellu oikeastaan lainkaan kulkumuotojen välisten siirtymien ennustamiseen. Lisäksi mallien tuloksia tulkittaessa pitäisi ymmärtää niiden ja lähtöarvojen suhteita ja niihin liittyviä epävarmuuksia. Tätä ymmärrystä tällä hetkellä tuntuu puuttuvan tietyiltä päättäviltä henkilöiltä joko tahallisesti tai tahattomasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihan vain maallikkona esitän ajatuksen, että EMME:ssä voisi parametroida autoliikennettä verratessa sitä joukkoliikenteeseen samoilla rajoittavilla tekijöillä kuin joukkoliikenteellä on: Joukkoliikenteen linja = vain se tie jota tutkitaan,...


Periaatteessa juuri näin tehdään. EMMEssä pysäkki on piste, autolla sama piste tarkoittaa risteystä. Pisteiden välillä on yhteys eli linkki, jonka kulkeminen kestää tietyn ajan. Käytännössä linkillä on pituus ja siinä kulkevalla liikenteellä nopeus.

Pisteillä ja linkeillä on toki monenlaisia tarpeellisia ominaisuuksia, jotta ne vastaavat todellista tietä, katua tai joukkoliikenteellä pysäkkien välistä ajoreittiä.

Mutta kuten Late- kirjoitti aikataulujen käytön vaikeudesta, autot jotka eivät noudata aikatauluja ja joihin ei liity vaihtamista ovat paljon helpompi matemaattinen ongelma.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että autoliikenteen keinot eivät sovellu joukkoliikenteelle sen enempää teoriassa kuin käytännössäkään. Joukkoliikenteen kohdalla ei edes ole niitä ongelmia, jotka ovat vaikeuksia autoliikenteessä. Autoilun keskeinen ongelma on tieverkon kapasiteetti. Liikenteen sijoittelun tarkoitus on olla apuna tieverkon kapasiteetin arvioinnissa ja kohdistamisessa.

Joukkoliikenteessä kapasiteetti ei ole ongelma, vaan verkon toiminta matkaketjujen muodostumisessa. Joukkoliikenteessä on hyödyllistä tietää, mitä reittejä ihmiset eniten käyttävät, jotta niille reiteille osataan järjestää mahdollisimman vähän vaihtoja ja muutoinkin parhaiten toimivat yhteydet. Autoliikenteen sijoittelun periaate ei ratkaise tätä ongelmaa.

En tunne tarpeeksi alan ohjelmistotarjontaa, mutta joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun on olemassa aivan omia ohjelmia. Ne ovat pääasiassa aikataulujen ja tehokkaan kaluston käytön tarpeisiin tehtyjä. "Ennustamisohjelmien" puute saattaa johtua siitäkin, että ihmisen järki on ehkä sittenkin riittävän hyvä ratkaisija. Tai ainakin helpompi kuin yrittää rakentaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää kuvaava tietokonemalli.




> Autossa istuminen ruuhkaisella moottoritiellä on "joukkoliikennettä"  sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä.


Niin on. Sitä hoidetaan vain väärällä välineellä, henkilöautolla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Siksi joukkoliikenne-ennusteita ei lasketa aikatauluilla, ja siksi järkevien aikataulujen ja ajoitettujen vaihtoyhteyksien tekemisestä ei ole "mitään hyötyä", koska EMME-laskenta ei tuota yhtään parempia tuloksia.


Ja varmasti tästä syystä pitkälle johtuu, että meillä ei ole esim. tasaminuuttiaikatauluja eikä linjoja ole läheskään aina sovitettu yhteen yhteisillä osuuksillaan. Koska EMME ei ymmärrä tasaminuuttiaikataulujen tai yhteen sovitettujen aikataulujen lisäävän matkustajamäärää, tuottaa vuorovälien harventaminen em. asioiden aikaansaamiseksi aina pienemmän matkamäärän. Suunnittelijoiden pitäisi tässä ymmärtää EMMEn rajoitteet ja luottaa ihmisjärkeen, mutta näköjään niin ei ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja varmasti tästä syystä pitkälle johtuu, että meillä ei ole esim. tasaminuuttiaikatauluja eikä .... Suunnittelijoiden pitäisi tässä ymmärtää EMMEn rajoitteet ja luottaa ihmisjärkeen, mutta näköjään niin ei ole.


Olet niin h....tin oikeassa!

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> DF, työntäisikö malli esim. Herttoniemi - Meilahti matkustajan metrolla Kamppiin, ja siitä Meikkuun? Jos olisi ratikka Kamppi - Meikku niin ostaisin.


Taitaa olla niin, ettei Emme tiedä, mitä Meikussa on. Ainakaan se ei tiedä, minne Meikusta ollaan menossa. En kyllä tiedä minäkään. Pitäisi kysyä Meikun työntekijöiltä. Mutta ei sellaista Helsingissä tehdä. Ei tehty Kumpulan kampuksellakaan. Tosin kun se sattui olemaan maantieteen laitos, niin ne selvittivät ja panivat tiedot nettiin. Vaikutus? Ei mikään. Joku seutubussi siellä silloin tällöin kulkee jos ruuhkista pääsee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taitaa olla niin, ettei Emme tiedä, mitä Meikussa on. Ainakaan se ei tiedä, minne Meikusta ollaan menossa. En kyllä tiedä minäkään. Pitäisi kysyä Meikun työntekijöiltä. Mutta ei sellaista Helsingissä tehdä. Ei tehty Kumpulan kampuksellakaan. Tosin kun se sattui olemaan maantieteen laitos, niin ne selvittivät ja panivat tiedot nettiin. Vaikutus? Ei mikään. Joku seutubussi siellä silloin tällöin kulkee jos ruuhkista pääsee.


Näinhän se on. EMMEä vertaisin vasaraan ja ruuviin. Tehtävä on saada jotain kiinnitetyksi ruuvilla. Otetaan työkaluksi EMME-vasara.

EMME on ohjelma, joka on tehty ratkaisemaan se, miten katu- ja tieliikenneverkko kuormittuu. Sen tuloksilla tiedetään, monkako kaistaa täytyy tehdä kunkin risteyksen välille, että autot mahtuvat. Autoliikenteessä ei yksilön reitillä ole mitään merkitystä, sillä on ihan sama, mihin auto ajaa risteyksen yleensä kolmesta vaihtoehtoisesta suunnasta.

Joukkoliikenne ei toimi autojen tavalla. Risteysten sijasta joukkoliikenneverkossa on pysäkkejä ja liikkuvat oliot ovat ihmiset, eivät ainoastaan kulkuneuvot. Tietenkin liikenneverkossa liikkuvat molemmat, sekä ihmiset että kulkuneuvot, mutta EMME ei sitä ymmärrä, sillä EMMEssä on vain yksi liikkuva olio, koska autoliikenteessä ihminen ja auto ovat yksi ja sama asia.

Pysäkki on paikka, jossa ihminen voi siirtyä kulkuvälineeseen tai siitä pois sekä vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä. Mutta myös pysyä kulkuvälinessä. Ja sillä, mitä ihminen tekee, on suuri merkitys matkan etenemiselle. EMME ei tiedä tästä oikeastaan mitään, vaan sille on ihan sama mitä EMME-verkon risteyksessä tapahtuu. Kun EMME laskee verkon kuormittumista ajan perusteella, risteykselle voidaan antaa vaihtoon liittyvä aikamäärä kuvaamaan sitä, että ihmiselle vaihtaminen on eri asia kuin pysyä kulkuvälineessä. Siltikään pysäkki ei ole elävässä elämässä joukkoliikenteen matkustajalle sama asia kuin risteys on autoilijalle.

Perusongelma on, että EMME ei seuraa ihmisen reittiä, vaan se laskee alueilla olevien lähtö- ja kohdemäärien sekä alueiden välisten etäisyyksien perusteella, montako yksikköä (autoa) valitsee jonkin reitin lähde- ja kohdealueiden välillä. Se ei tiedä mitään siitä, miten yksilöt todellisuudessa liikkuvat. EMME olettaa, että ihmiset ovat rationaaleja ja käyvät töissä sekä asioivat mahdollisimman lyhyiden matkojen päähän.

Sitä EMME ei ymmärrä, että ihminen valitsee asuinpaikkaa ja työpaikkaa mm. tehden valintoja matka-ajan, matkan kustannusten, asumisen hinnan ja työpaikan laadun sekä palkan välillä. Otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi se, että Keilaniemessä voi olla jokin firma, joka maksaa selvästi keskimäärin parempia palkkoja, joten sen työntekijät suostuvat paremman palkan vuoksi asumaan paljon kauempana kuin huonosti palkatut Meilahden sairaalan sairaanhoitajat.

Antero

----------


## late-

> EMME ei tiedä tästä oikeastaan mitään, vaan sille on ihan sama mitä EMME-verkon risteyksessä tapahtuu.


Emmessä on melkoinen liuta toimintoja joukkoliikenteen mallintamiseen ja joukkoliikenne on autoliikenteestä erillinen kokonaisuus.




> Sitä EMME ei ymmärrä, että ihminen valitsee asuinpaikkaa ja työpaikkaa mm. tehden valintoja matka-ajan, matkan kustannusten, asumisen hinnan ja työpaikan laadun sekä palkan välillä.


Ei tietenkään. Emme on liikenneverkon mallinnusohjelmisto. Emmen päälle ohjelmoidaan erikseen ennusteet, joissa voidaan huomioida halutut tekijät. Ennusteen rakentaminen on helpompaa, kun käytettävissä ovat Emmen tarjoamat valmiit ohjelmointivälineet, mutta sinänsä ennuste ei riipu mitenkään Emmestä.

Liikenteen ennustamisessa korkealla tasolla pätevät tietyt perusperiaatteet. Käytännössä Helsingin seudulla ennusteet lähtevät liikeelle asutuksen, työpaikkojen ja kaupan kerrosalan sijoittumisesta. Ennusteet eivät ole maankäytön osalta vuorovaikutteisia eli maankäytön muutokset on annettava arvioituina lähtötietoina tai ennustettava muulla välineellä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:21 ----------




> Vaikka Emme ei varmaan ymmärrä sitä, kun ei se ymmärrä Kumpulan kampuksestakaan mitään.


Emme ei ymmärrä mitään myöskään modernista arkkitehtuurista tai puurakenteisesta Guggenheimin museosta. Emme ymmärtää vain matkoja jostain johonkin. Niitä se saa lähtötietonaan liikenne-ennusteista.

Erään hiukan vanhemman ennusteen mukaan aamun ruuhkaisimman tunnin aikana Meilahden sairaala-alueelta alkaa noin 500 matkaa ja sinne päättyy noin 850 matkaa joukkoliikenteellä. Mukana ei ole alueen sisäisiä matkoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Saako Emme muuten lähtötietoinaan mitään nykyisestä matkustamisesta, jolle lasketaan muutoksia, vai laskeeko se aina "kokonaan uusiksi" koko verkon? Jos jälkimmäinen, eikö Emmen virhemarginaalinkin voisi selvittää sillä, että verrataan tuloksia liikennetutkimuksiin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Emme ei ymmärrä mitään myöskään modernista arkkitehtuurista tai puurakenteisesta Guggenheimin museosta. Emme ymmärtää vain matkoja jostain johonkin. Niitä se saa lähtötietonaan liikenne-ennusteista.


Minä olisin aika valmis passittamaan Emme-tädin sinne samalle Kivelän osastolle kuin Helmi-tädinkin. Arkkitehtuurista ei Emmen tarvitse ymmärtää, mutta Guggenheimista sen sentään täytyisi jotain tajuta, jos sellainen McMuseo tänne tulee. Kumpulan ongelma oli siinä, että kuntalaisaloitteessa esitettiin ratikkalinjaa Pasilan asemalta Kumpulan kampuksen kautta Arabiaan, koska Kumpulassa ja Arabiassa asioi päivittäin 12 000 opiskelijaa ja oppilaitoksen työntekijää. HKL-Suy emmetti, mutta kukaan ei muistanut kertoa Emmelle näistä opiskelijoista tai työntekijöistä. Niinpä Emme ei ymmärtänyt, että kampusratikalla olisi matkustajia. No, joku voi tietysti sanoa, ettei vika ole Emmessä vaan sitä käyttävissä ihmisissä. Totta sekin. En vaan oikein ymmärrä, mitä arvoa on sellaisella ohjelmalla, jolle pitää kaikki tehdä valmiiksi ja sitten sieltä saa sellaisen tuloksen kuin haluaa, sen mukaan mitä tietoja sille valmiiksi annetaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Emmessä on melkoinen liuta toimintoja joukkoliikenteen mallintamiseen ja joukkoliikenne on autoliikenteestä erillinen kokonaisuus.


Omista EMME-harjoituksistani on nyt jokunen vuosi, ja sen jälkeen on tullut uusi versio, EMME3. Mutta ovatko seudulla käytössä olevat mallit nykyisen ohjelman tasolla? EMMEllä voi mallintaa esim. aikataulut, mutta sitä ei minun tietämäni mukaan käytetä. Ja silloin muutama vuosi sitten oli sekin ongelma, että EMME saattoi vaihtaa matkustajaa välineestä toiseen edestakaisin, jos EMMEn matematiikka näytti siltä, että matka sujuu nopeammin siten. Tämä on tavallaan EMMEn hyödyllinen ominaisuus, kyky valita vaihtoehtoisia reittejä. Mutta rinnakkain kulkeva ratikka ja bussi eri pysäkkivälein ei ole todellisuudessa vaihtoehto.




> Saako Emme muuten lähtötietoinaan mitään nykyisestä matkustamisesta, jolle lasketaan muutoksia, vai laskeeko se aina "kokonaan uusiksi" koko verkon? Jos jälkimmäinen, eikö Emmen virhemarginaalinkin voisi selvittää sillä, että verrataan tuloksia liikennetutkimuksiin?


Tavallaan kaiken. Eli lähtötiedot, kuten asukkaat, työpaikat, katu- ja joukkoliikenneverkko. Matkatuotokset ja kohteiden houkuttelevuus sekä kulkutapojen valinta lasketaan liikennetutkimuksen kulkutapatietojen perusteella. Kaikki on kuitenkin tilastomatematiikkaa ja todennäköisyyksiä sekä yksinkertaiskuksia, joten nykytilan mallintaminen ei tuota täsmälleen nykytilaa. Mallia voidaan kalibroida, mutta ei sitä saane koskaan täsmälleen tasapainoon eli olemaan yhtä havaitun todellisuuden kanssa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Arkkitehtuurista ei Emmen tarvitse ymmärtää, mutta Guggenheimista sen sentään täytyisi jotain tajuta, jos sellainen McMuseo tänne tulee.


Ymmärrät edelleen konseptin väärin. Emme on liikenteen mallinnusjärjestelmä, jonka avulla rakennetaan liikenneverkon kuvauksia ja sijoitellaan matkoja näille kuvauksille. Itse liikenteen määrätiedot tulevat ennusteesta, joka on rakennettu Emmen ohjelmointitoiminnoilla ihan täällä. Emme ei siis ymmärrä sen enempää ennusteesta tai Guggenheimistä kuin ohjelmointikielen tulkki ymmärtää sen päällä pyörivistä ohjelmista. Emme antaa kyllä varsin laajat välineet tehdä erilaisia asioita.




> HKL-Suy emmetti, mutta kukaan ei muistanut kertoa Emmelle näistä opiskelijoista tai työntekijöistä. Niinpä Emme ei ymmärtänyt, että kampusratikalla olisi matkustajia.


Vähintään yhtä todennäköinen syy on, että kampusratikka ei Emmessä olevaan verkkoon kuvatussa muodossaan ollut houkuttelevin tapa tehdä yhtäkään matkaa. Järjestelmä toimii oikein vain jos kaikki linjat on kuvattu sinne oikein. Uuden linjan tapauksessa on joko hyväksyttävä sen käyttämien katu osuuksien nykyiset joukkoliikenten nopeustiedot tai arvioitava nopeudet itse ja koodattava ne käsin joko linjalle tai katuosuuksien yleisiä joukkoliikennenopeuksia muuttamalla.

Ennusteessakin voi sikäli olla puutteita, että erityisesti edellisen sukupolven ennusteet oli tapana tehdä vain aamuruuhkatunnille. Kampusten matkustus ei välttämättä osu tähän. Noin muutenkin liikenne-ennusteen lähtökohtana oleva tutkimustieto ei mitenkään voi olla täysin kattavaa. Ennusteen tarkoitus on kuvata liikenteen päävirrat seudullisella tasolla. Perustelluista syistä yksittäiseen tarkasteluun voidaan lisätä matkoja, jos seututason ennuste on tarkemman tarkastelun kannalta ilmeisen puutteellinen. Tästä vain tulee lisää työtä ja tarvitaan lisää asiantuntemusta ymmärtää mitä ollaan tekemässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärrät edelleen konseptin väärin. Emme on liikenteen mallinnusjärjestelmä, jonka avulla rakennetaan liikenneverkon kuvauksia ja sijoitellaan matkoja näille kuvauksille. Itse liikenteen määrätiedot tulevat ennusteesta, joka on rakennettu Emmen ohjelmointitoiminnoilla ihan täällä. Emme ei siis ymmärrä sen enempää ennusteesta tai Guggenheimistä kuin ohjelmointikielen tulkki ymmärtää sen päällä pyörivistä ohjelmista. Emme antaa kyllä varsin laajat välineet tehdä erilaisia asioita.


No mutta eikö Emmen pidä ymmärtää, että Katajanokan rantaan on ilmestynyt kohde, jonne tulee päivittäin hirvittävä määrä ihmisiä nauttimaan taiteesta? Ja eikö se pidä kertoa Emmelle, ennen kuin sillä sitten mallinnetaan vaikkapa nelosen matkustajamääriä vuonna 2019? Eli uutena kohteena vaikka Guggenheim lisää Skattalle suuntautuvia ja sieltä alkavia matkoja. Se pitää siis tehdä käsin ensin sinne ennusteeseen, että Skattalla asioidaan enemmän kuin ennen. Sitten Emme lähtee arvaamaan, että mennäänkö sinne Guggenheimiin Suomenlinnan lautalla, ratikka nelosella vai bussilla 16. Vai olenko nyt ihan ulalla?




> Ennusteessakin voi sikäli olla puutteita, että erityisesti edellisen sukupolven ennusteet oli tapana tehdä vain aamuruuhkatunnille. Kampusten matkustus ei välttämättä osu tähän. Noin muutenkin liikenne-ennusteen lähtökohtana oleva tutkimustieto ei mitenkään voi olla täysin kattavaa. Ennusteen tarkoitus on kuvata liikenteen päävirrat seudullisella tasolla. Perustelluista syistä yksittäiseen tarkasteluun voidaan lisätä matkoja, jos seututason ennuste on tarkemman tarkastelun kannalta ilmeisen puutteellinen. Tästä vain tulee lisää työtä ja tarvitaan lisää asiantuntemusta ymmärtää mitä ollaan tekemässä.


Pitääkö tämä ymmärtää nyt niin, että kampusratikan tutkiminen ja perusteleminen Emmellä siten kuten HKL-Suy teki ja joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi, oli ikään kuin väärin tai ei ainakaan johtanut realistiseen lopputulokseen? Että tämänkaltaisen ratikkalinjan matkustajamäärät olisi pitänyt arvioida jollain kokonaan toisella menetelmällä kuin mitä tehtiin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Emme on liikenteen mallinnusjärjestelmä, jonka avulla rakennetaan liikenneverkon kuvauksia ja sijoitellaan matkoja näille kuvauksille. Itse liikenteen määrätiedot tulevat ennusteesta, joka on rakennettu Emmen ohjelmointitoiminnoilla ihan täällä. Emme ei siis ymmärrä sen enempää ennusteesta tai Guggenheimistä kuin ohjelmointikielen tulkki ymmärtää sen päällä pyörivistä ohjelmista. Emme antaa kyllä varsin laajat välineet tehdä erilaisia asioita.


Vähän menee jo veikkauksen puolelle, mutta onko Emmen ydin lopulta vain yksi matriisinkääntäjä, niin kuin FEM-laskentaohjelmistotkin ovat? Näin äkkiseltään voisi ajatella, että molemmat perustuvat melko samaan matematiikkaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ihan selkeyden vuoksi voisi olla paikallaan vähän kertoa, kuinka liikennemallinnus varsinaisesti tehdään. (nyt kun olen sen oppinut) Mallinnusprosesessi tapahtuu neljässä vaiheessa, puhutaan neliporrasmallista. Mallinnettava alue jaetaan tarpeeksi moneen osa-alueeseen. Liikkeelle lähdetään maankäytöstä ja tilastollisen mallin avulla arvioidaan matkatuotos, eli kuinka paljon kullakin osa-alueella syntyy minkäkinlaisia matkoja. Pohjana ovat liikennetutkimuksista saatu aineisto. Seuraavaksi mallinnetaan matkojen suuntaantuvuus, eli minne kullakin osa-alueella syntyneet matkat suuntautuvat. Tähän perinteisesti käytetään gravitaatiomallia, missä toisaalta arvioidaan kunkin alueen vetovoimaa, siellä olevien työpaikkojen ja kauppojen määrää käytännössä, toisaalta taas matkavastusta sinne pääsemistä varten. Tästä tulee nimi gravitaatiomalli, sillä laki on samanlainen kuin painovoimalla: massa lisää vetovoimaa, mutta se pienenee etäisyyden kasvaessa. Eri kertoimille painotetaan niin "massaa" kuin matkavastusta, kunnes suuntaumiset vastaavat tarpeeksi hyvin liikennetutkimusta. Kolmantena on kulkutapajakauman mallintaminen ja tämä tapahtuu taloustieteen puolelta lainatuilla logittimalleilla, missä kulkutavoille annetaan kustannus, joka riippuu halutusta määrästä muuttujia: esimerkiksi autottomalle autoilun kustannus voi olla hyvin suuri tai vaikka tulotasoson kasvaessa ajan merkitys kustannuksena nousee verrattuna euromääräiseen kustannukseen. Tällä perusteella itse asiassa kustannusfunktiot yksinkertaisesti sovitetaan liikennetutkimuksesta saatuihin todellisiin kulkutapaosuuksiin. Viimeisenä tulee liikenteen sijoittelu ja tämä on sitä mitä Emme tekee. Edellisten vaiheiden tuloksena on tieto siitä, mitä liikennettä miltäkin osa-alueelta on toiselle ja milla kulkumuodolla. Sijoitteluvaiheessa sitten mallinnetaan, kuinka tämä liikenne sijoittuu olemassaoleville väylille, taikka paremminkin yhteyksille. Emmen lisäksi suosittu ohjelmisto on saksalainen Visum, joka alkujaan rakennettu joukkoliikenteen mallintamiseen siinä missä kanadalainen Emme autoliikenteen.

Itse en tunne, kuinka tätä prosessia käytännön suunnittelussa tehdään. Mutta näin ainakin periaatteessa. Sen kuitenkin uskallan sanoa, että on edes turhaa yrittää löytää "täydellisiä" ennustusohjelmia, koska itse mallinnuksiin liittyy paljon yksinkertaistuksia ja lähtötiedotkin ovat epätarkkoja. Paljon tärkeämpää on, että ohjelmistojen käyttäjä ymmärtää, mitä ohjelma kulloinkin oikeasti tekee, eikä se ole mikään kristallipallo, mikä näyttää tulevan. Myös on olemassa kokonaan toinen tapa tehdä liikennemallinnuksia ja se perustuu yksilöiden simulointiin itse asiassa paljolti samoin kuin monet tietokonepelit toimivat. Tällöin mallinnetaan muutamaa tuhatta esimerkkikansalaista, jotka yksinkertaisia sääntöjä noudattaen käyttävät liikenneverkkoa. Tällä tiellä ei vain ainakaan toistaiseksi olla päästy lähellekään samaa tarkkuutta kuin tuossa edellisessä. Mutta itse uskon, että näihin täytyy jossain vaiheessa mennä, tai sitten jollain muulla tavalla päästä käsiksi siihen tapaan, millä ihmiset liikenneverkkoa käyttävät, siis liikkumista keinona jonkin saavuttamiseksi. Uskon, että ilman tällaista analyysiä ei päästä kiinni kulkumuotojakaumaan ja siis oikeasti ymmärtämään, miksi joukkoliikenne valitaan tai sitten auto.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> No mutta eikö Emmen pidä ymmärtää, että Katajanokan rantaan on ilmestynyt kohde, jonne tulee päivittäin hirvittävä määrä ihmisiä nauttimaan taiteesta? Ja eikö se pidä kertoa Emmelle, ennen kuin sillä sitten mallinnetaan vaikkapa nelosen matkustajamääriä vuonna 2019? Eli uutena kohteena vaikka Guggenheim lisää Skattalle suuntautuvia ja sieltä alkavia matkoja. Se pitää siis tehdä käsin ensin sinne ennusteeseen, että Skattalla asioidaan enemmän kuin ennen. Sitten Emme lähtee arvaamaan, että mennäänkö sinne Guggenheimiin Suomenlinnan lautalla, ratikka nelosella vai bussilla 16. Vai olenko nyt ihan ulalla?


Jos nyt oikein luin laten selitystä, niin liikennesimulaation tekeminen EMMEn kanssa jakaantuu kahteen osavaiheeseen. 

1. Ensin tehdään ennuste siitä, mistä ihmiset ovat matkalla ja mihin. Tätä ei tehdä EMMEllä. 
2. Tämän jälkeen sitten EMMEllä tutkitaan miten ihmiset liikkuvat. Riippuen simuloinnin tarkkuudesta tällä voidaan tutkia mitä joukkoliikennevälinettä ihmiset käyttävät tai sitten mitä reittejä henkilöautoilijat käyttävät. Jo sen simuloiminen, että tapahtuuko siirtymää autoista joukkoliikenteeseen tai päinvastoin, on hyvin vaikeaa. 






> Pitääkö tämä ymmärtää nyt niin, että kampusratikan tutkiminen ja perusteleminen Emmellä siten kuten HKL-Suy teki ja joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi, oli ikään kuin väärin tai ei ainakaan johtanut realistiseen lopputulokseen? Että tämänkaltaisen ratikkalinjan matkustajamäärät olisi pitänyt arvioida jollain kokonaan toisella menetelmällä kuin mitä tehtiin?


EMME on täydellisen väärä työkalu perustella se, ettei Pasilasta Kumpulaan ole joukkoliikennekysyntää. 

Tästä seuraa sitten monta isoa ongelmaa, joista yksi on se, että tällaisella mallinnuksella ei voida tutkia lainkaan sitä aiheuttaako esim. uusi joukkoliikennelinja muutoksia siinä, mihin ihmiset matkustavat. (Tai siinä missä ihmiset asuvat). Otetaan kaksi esimerkkiä Kumpulan kampuksen suhteen: 1. opiskelija, joka asuu rantaradan varressa jättää suurella todennäköisyydellä menemättä koululle, koska sinne on niin pitkä matka. Parempi yhteys Kumpulaan lisäisi uuden joukkoliikennematkan. 2. parempi yhteys Pasilasta Kumpulaan tekisi rantaradan asuinpaikoista houkuttelevan vaihtoehdon Kumpulassa opiskeleville ja näin matkat Pasilasta Kumpulaan lisääntyvät. 

Periaatteessa voisimme tehdä EMMEä varten liikenne-ennusteen, joka perustuu koettuisiin matkojen etäisyyksiin liikennejärjestelmämuutosten jälkeen. Jotta voisimme tehdä näin, meillä pitäisi olla matemaattinen malli siitä, millä perusteella ihmiset (tilastollisesti) liikkuvat paikasta toiseen. Lähtötiedot on suhteellisen helppoa arvioida: meillä on lähteitä (esim. kodit) ja kohteita (esim. työpaikat ja kampukset) ja arvioimme kuinka suuri määrä ihmisiä on kustakin lähteestä lähdössä ja kuhunkin kohteeseen menossa. HSL-data kertoo meille sen, kuinka monta matkaa keskimäärin ihminen tekee päivittäin. Tämän jälkeen tulee se vaikea osuus; tarvitaan matemaattinen malli, joka kertoo kuinka suurella todennäköisyydellä ihminen menee lähteestä X kohteeseen Y. 

Tuollaisia malleja on olemassa, mutta niissä on käsittääkseni kohtuullisen iso määrä ongelmia sen suhteen kuinka hyvin nämä vastaavat kunkin kaupungin todellista matkadataa. 

10 vuotta tutkimusta mm. verkkosimuloinnin piirissä kertoo minulle sen, että on todella vaikeaa laatia simulaatioita, jolla saa ulos oikeasti hhyödyllistä informaatiota. Yleensä tällaisen tiedon saaminen vaatii useamman toisistaan poikkeavan liikennemallin käyttöä, jotta saadaan tietoa siitä kuinka herkkä simulaation tulos on alkuoletuksille. Tällaisia ei tietääkseni ole tapana tehdä Helsingin seudun liikennesimuloinneissa. 
Kaupunkiliikenteen simulaatiot ovat luonteeltaan ensisijaisesti insinöörin kättä pidempää, eli jotain millä voi lyödä asiasta vähemmän ymmärtävää luottamushenkilöä päähän niin kauan, että tämä antautuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 10 vuotta tutkimusta mm. verkkosimuloinnin piirissä kertoo minulle sen, että on todella vaikeaa laatia simulaatioita, jolla saa ulos oikeasti hhyödyllistä informaatiota. Yleensä tällaisen tiedon saaminen vaatii useamman toisistaan poikkeavan liikennemallin käyttöä, jotta saadaan tietoa siitä kuinka herkkä simulaation tulos on alkuoletuksille. Tällaisia ei tietääkseni ole tapana tehdä Helsingin seudun liikennesimuloinneissa. 
> Kaupunkiliikenteen simulaatiot ovat luonteeltaan ensisijaisesti insinöörin kättä pidempää, eli jotain millä voi lyödä asiasta vähemmän ymmärtävää luottamushenkilöä päähän niin kauan, että tämä antautuu.


Ville O. Turunen kirjoitti hyvän kuvauksen liikenteen mallintamisesta ja ennustamisesta. Ja kuten Ville kirjoitti, ydinasia on ymmärtää, mitä malli tekee ja miten, jotta voi tulkita oikein sitä, mitä tulokseksi tulee.

Minusta Mikko olet täsmälleen oikeassa arviossasi siitä, mikä liikennemallin merkitys on. Tärkeä kysymys liikennemallia käytettäessä on, mihin tarkoitukseen tulosta aiotaan käyttää. Ottaen huomioon epävarmuustekijät, aina pitäisi selvittää, miten paljon vaikuttavat muutokset juuri niissä asioissa, joita varten mallia kulloinkin käytetään. Tehdäänhän meillä liikennehankkeiden arvioissa herkkyystarkasteluita, mutta aika yksinkertaisesti. Jos lasketaan vain yhdellä tai kahdella vaihtoehtoisella lähtöarvomuutoksella, se on vasta kaksi pistettä, jotka eivät ollenkaan kerro siitä, minkämuotoiselta käyrältä pisteet ovat peräisin.

Itse suhtaudun liikenteen mallintamiseen sillä tavoin skeptisesti, että pidän mallintamisen tarpeellisuutta ylipäätään ensisijaisesti autoilun ongelmiin liittyvänä. Kaupungissa on hyvin tilaa joukkoliikenteelle, mutta ei autoille, joiden tilankäyttö on erittäin tehotonta ja kehnointa kaikista liikennemuodoista. Tehottomuuden vuoksi autoliikenteen verkko ruuhkautuu ja ylikuormittuu. Itse asiassa se toimii koko ajan ruuhkautuneena, koska liikenteen kysyntä ylittää autoilun tarjoaman kapasiteetin.

Jos on käytettävissä tehokas joukkoliikenne, autoilun mallintaminen on tavallaan turhaa. Miksi laskea tiedossa olevaa lopputulosta eli että katuverkko on kuormitettu täyteen? Mutta amerikkalaiselle autoiluperiaatteelle tämä on tarpeellista, kun yritetään keksiä kaupunkia ristiin rastiin halkova motariverkko, joka muka ratkaisisi autoliikenteen kapasiteetin. Liikennemallilla saadaan lasketuksi, kuinka monta kaistaa verkon eri kohdilla pitäisi olla. Tosin lienee eri asia, montako pystytään rakentamaan.

Onhan joukkoliikenteelläkin kapasiteettirajansa, jotka käyvät kriittisiksi kun rakennetaan laajoja pilvenpiirtäjäalueita. Mutta meidän rakentamisen tehokkuudella joukkoliikenteen rajat ovat vielä kaukana. Puheena ollut metron kapasiteetin riittävyys ei tätä asiaa toiseksi muuta, sillä voihan joukkoliikenteenkin suunnitella tyhmästi niin, että siihen saa aikaiseksi ongelmia. Esimerkiksi vähentämällä kapasiteettia, keskittämällä tarpeettomasti ja käyttämällä vääriä ratkaisuja.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Vähän menee jo veikkauksen puolelle, mutta onko Emmen ydin lopulta vain yksi matriisinkääntäjä, niin kuin FEM-laskentaohjelmistotkin ovat?


Matriisien manipulointi ja laskenta on tosiaan yksi merkittävä komponentti. (Liikenne)verkon käsittely ja laskenta on toinen. Vanhan mallinen Emme koostui erillisistä yhteistä tietokantaa käsittelevistä moduuleista, joista olivat kaksi suurta. Lisäksi tulevat ainakin auto- ja joukkoliikenteen sijoittelumoduulit.

Koska Emmelle voidaan kirjoittaa vapaasti makroja, itse liikenne-ennustemalli on sekin toteutettu Emmen laskennallisten osien päälle makroina. Näin kaikki data voidaan käsitellä samassa ympäristössä ja on mahdollista iteroida eri mallinnustasojen välillä. Esimerkiksi uudessa Helmet-mallissa matkojen sijoittelun tulokset voidaan iteroida takaisin matkojen suuntautumisen ja kulkumuotovalinnan laskentaan, jolloin suuret muutokset liikenneverkkoon muuttavat jossain määrin myös ennustetta.

Pitää muistaa, että pienemmissä tarkasteluissa on perinteisesti tehty vain sijoitteluja kiinteälle ennustetulle matkamatriisille. Laskentatehon kasvaessa kynnys tehdä saman tien myös uusi ennustekierros on laskenut.

----------


## teme

> 10 vuotta tutkimusta mm. verkkosimuloinnin piirissä kertoo minulle sen, että on todella vaikeaa laatia simulaatioita, jolla saa ulos oikeasti hhyödyllistä informaatiota. Yleensä tällaisen tiedon saaminen vaatii useamman toisistaan poikkeavan liikennemallin käyttöä, jotta saadaan tietoa siitä kuinka herkkä simulaation tulos on alkuoletuksille. Tällaisia ei tietääkseni ole tapana tehdä Helsingin seudun liikennesimuloinneissa. 
> Kaupunkiliikenteen simulaatiot ovat luonteeltaan ensisijaisesti insinöörin kättä pidempää, eli jotain millä voi lyödä asiasta vähemmän ymmärtävää luottamushenkilöä päähän niin kauan, että tämä antautuu.


Tämä on ongelma jota ei minusta ehkä pidä lähestyä mallien kautta, eli kyse on siitä mitä niillä tuloksilla tehdään ja miten ne esitetään. Ei se ole vasaran vika jos sillä yritetään ruuvata. Pisaran liityntärapparissa esimerkiksi on pitkät pätkät kuinka tarkastelupisteet vaikuttaa matkoihin ja muita duubioita, mikä on aivan oikein.

Monella muullakin alalla on erillaisia malleja ja ennusteita, joidenka luotettavuus on mitä sattuu ja vielä tapauskohtaisesti, jotta menisi mahdollisimman hankalaksi. Se nyt olisi helppoa jos malli olisi aina väärässä. Lähes koko maailman talous saatiin sekaisin riskienhallintamallilla, josta unohtui sellainen mahdollisuus että asuntojen hinnat voi laskea kautta Yhdysvaltain, eikä vaan paikallisesti.

Se miten tulokset minun elämänkokemukseni mukaan yleensä esitetään on että ennuste, malli, tms. sanoo jotain joka nyt tuskin voi pitää paikkaansa, eli tässä on varmaan joku virhe. Esimerkiksi 23 matkustajaa tunnissa Kumpulan laaksosta Vallilanlaakson ratikan kyytiin nyt ei vaan voi pitää paikkaansa, koska tulos on täysin järjetön. Kun malli tuottaa tuloksi jotka ovat todellisuuden vastaisia, niin vaihdetaan mallia koska todellisuutta ei voi vaihtaa.

Eli sitten päätetään että ruvetaanko korjaamaan mallia, vai päätetäänkö jollain muulla perusteella, esimerkiksi valistuneella arvauksella. Minulta on asiantuntijana aika monta kertaa kysytty, että kun emme kerran tiedä, niin mikä sinun veikkauksesi on? Jos on asiantunteva, niin veikkaus on parempi kuin kolikonheitto.

Tämä on jossain määrin temperanttimenttikysymys. Toiset on sitä mieltä että pitää saada lukuja, että eihän sitä nyt voida ihan intuitiolla, kokemuksella ja haarukoinnilla päättää. No on ennenkin päätetty, eli minusta he ovat idiootteja, kun ei tiedetä niin ei tiedetä, ei se siitä mihinkään muutu että keksitään tarkkoja lukuja ja leikitään että ne pitää paikkansa. Ihmiset nyt päättää esimerkiksi puolisonsa, asuinpaikkansa, lisääntymisen, uransa, jne. eli oikeastaan kaikki isot asiat käytännössä mutulla, ja ihan hyvin noin keskimäärin menee. Miksi joku investointipäätös olisi eri asia? Tehdään mieluummin riskienhallintaa, eli mitä sitten jos meneekin pieleen. Niiden toisten mielestä minä taas varmaan olen jotenkin edesvastuuton, koska kyllähän meidän pitää tietää ja jos ei tiedetä niin poljetaan jalkaa. Empirismiä rumpuryhmällä, kuten eräs filosofi piruili.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toiset on sitä mieltä että pitää saada lukuja, että eihän sitä nyt voida ihan intuitiolla, kokemuksella ja haarukoinnilla päättää.


Tämä on ollut minunkin alallani, markkinoinnissa, suuntaus. Sinänsä hyvä, koska se on tuonut alalle ennen kaikkea muistutuksen liiketaloudellisista tavoitteista. Mutta liika on aina liikaa. Ja nyt yritetään akateemisellakin puolella päästä takaisin. Tämä on ihan mielenkiintoinen väitös: http://econ.aalto.fi/fi/current/news/view/2012-04-19/ Tiivistettynä: "Menetelmän avulla tutkijat ja liikkeenjohtajat pääsevät käsiksi niihin mekanismeihin, jotka tuottavat markkinoinnin tulokset liiketoiminnassa ja toimintaympäristössä. -- Menetelmä lähtee liikkeelle totuttujen tilastollisten menetelmien vastaisista olettamista: samaan lopputulokseen on useita eri polkuja, pieni ero matkalla voi johtaa tyystin toiseen tulokseen, hyvän tuloksen takana ovat eri tekijät kuin heikon tuloksen."

Olisi kiva lähteä selvittämään, miten tuollaista uudenlaista päätöksentekoajattelua voitaisiin soveltaa joukkoliikenteeseen. Siinäkin olisi tärkeää löytää nimenomaan yhdistelmät ja syy-seuraus-suhteet, joilla menestystä on saatu aikaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmiset nyt päättää esimerkiksi puolisonsa, asuinpaikkansa, lisääntymisen, uransa, jne. eli oikeastaan kaikki isot asiat käytännössä mutulla, ja ihan hyvin noin keskimäärin menee. Miksi joku investointipäätös olisi eri asia? Tehdään mieluummin riskienhallintaa, eli mitä sitten jos meneekin pieleen.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Kaikka laskelmat ovat vain todellisuuden jäljittelyä, alkeellisia simulointeja, jotka parhaimmillaankin pitävät paikkansa vain jollain tarkkuudella ja rajatuissa olosuhteissa. Ne eivät koskaan ole absoluuttinen totuus, ja kaikkien laskujen kanssa pitää käyttää ensisijaisesti järkeä. Jos järki ja laskelma tuntuvat menevän yhteen, voi laskelmaa pitää tukena sille, mitä järki sanoo. Ei koskaan toisin päin.

Minusta meillä on seudulla menty pitkään väärin päin. Ja mikä olennaisinta, tyystin ilman riskienhallintaa. Siis uskomalla sokeasti jotain laskelmaa, eikä ole ollut edes aikomusta harkita sitä, mitä tehdään, jos laskelma ei pidäkään paikkansa. Riskienhallinta on ollut parhaimmillaan selittelyä ja tyhmyyksien maksamista, pahimmillaan uusien tyhmyyksien tekoa, jotta edelliset tyhmyydet saataisiin näyttämään joltain muulta kuin tyhmyyksiltä. Tai sitten on ryhdyttyy vääntämään kaikkea muuta siihen malliin, että tyhmyys näyttäisi oikealta ratkaisulta.

Kampusratikan 23 matkustajaa tunnissa matkalle, jolla on satoja kävelijöitä tunnissa, on oikein hyvä esimerkki. Toinen on, että kuljettajaton automaattimetro vähentää pääradan junamatkustajia. Kolmas oiva esimerkki on Jokeri, jolle ei pitänyt olla minkäänlaista matkustajakysynytää. Ja tietenkin erehdyksien kuningas, metro, jonka pitäisi olla neljä kertaa suuremmassa kaupungissa, ja jonka riskienhallintaa on laajentaminen ja kapasiteetin purkaminen.

Viides esimerkki on ketjun aihe Pisara. Kun edes laskelma ei osoita sitä tarpeelliseksi tai hyödylliseksi, niin sitten aletaan kopeloida laskelmaa. Ja kas, kohta kaikki taas uskovat, että mahdollisimman kallis hanke on ihan välttämätön. Ilmeisesti jopa kopeloijat itse.

Antero

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Niitä on käytetty siten, että junassa matkustettua minuuttia pidetään lyhyempänä kuin autossa tai bussissa matkustettua minuuttia.


Perustuuko tämä laskentatapa suhteellisuusteoriaan ja aikadilataatioon? Eli "nopeammin" liikkuvan esineen sisässä aika kulkee hitaammin kuin ulkopuolisessa maailmassa? Jolloin periaatteessa junassa kulutettu sekunti olisi hieman vähemmän kuin junan ulkopuolella kulunut sekunti (junan liikkuessa)?

----------


## 339-DF

> Perustuuko tämä laskentatapa...


Nämä laskentatavat, jossa on vertailukelpoisuuden nimissä muutettava väkisin asioita sellaisella mittayksiköllä mitattavaksi, joihin ne eivät oikeasti sovellu, ovat kieltämättä ongelmallisia. Kuinka monta appelsiinia vastaa kahta tomaattia?

Ilmeisesti (toivottavasti) laajojen haastattelujen perusteella on havaittu, että valtaosa kansasta kokee matkustamisen bussissa vähemmän houkuttelevaksi kuin matkustamisen ratikassa tai metrossa. Se merkitsee sitä, että jos reitillä A:sta B:hen on valittavissa nämä kaikki, riittää matkustajia teoriassa eniten metroon, vähiten busseihin ja ratikat ovat siinä välissä  ainakin, jos matka-ajat ovat yhtä pitkät. Tällaista houkuttelevuuseroa halutaan myös tuoda esiin selvityksiä laadittaessa, jolloin sitä kuvataan ns. nousuvastuksella. Mitä pienempi vastus, sitä houkuttelevampi kulkuneuvo. Samoin kulkuneuvon vaihdon yhteydessä syntyvää odotusaikaa mitataan tuplaminuuteilla  minuutti odotusta ikään kuin tuntuu keskimäärin kahdelta minuutilta. Esimerkkejä on muitakin  kun kulkuneuvoa nopeutetaan, ihmiset voivat käyttää säästyneen ajan johonkin muuhun. Tämä aika on arvotettu euromääräisesti ja ajansäästöä mitataan siis euroilla. Tapa on mahdollinen, mutta tietysti aivan hassu, sillä ne aikasäästöeurot eivät kilahda julkiseen kassaan  eivätkä mihinkään muuhunkaan kassaan. Jos löhöän aamulla sängyssä kaksi minuuttia pidempään siksi, että ratikka on nopeutunut sen 2 min, ei se kenellekään mitään tuota.

Ikävää minusta on se, että ennustemenetelmät tuottavat säännöllisesti aivan vääriä tuloksia, mutta kunnollista seurantaa ennen/jälkeen-toteutumasta ei ole, eikä halukkuuta korjata ennustemenetelmiä vastaamaan todellisuutta nykyistä paremmin. Joku voisi arvella, että ennusteiden tarkoitus ei olekaan simuloida tulevaa vaan tuottaa On Sovitulle sopivaa perustelumateriaalia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nämä laskentatavat, jossa on vertailukelpoisuuden nimissä muutettava väkisin asioita sellaisella mittayksiköllä mitattavaksi, joihin ne eivät oikeasti sovellu, ovat kieltämättä ongelmallisia. Kuinka monta appelsiinia vastaa kahta tomaattia?  ...
> 
> Ikävää minusta on se, että ennustemenetelmät tuottavat säännöllisesti aivan vääriä tuloksia, mutta kunnollista seurantaa ennen/jälkeen-toteutumasta ei ole, eikä halukkuuta korjata ennustemenetelmiä vastaamaan todellisuutta nykyistä paremmin. Joku voisi arvella, että ennusteiden tarkoitus ei olekaan simuloida tulevaa vaan tuottaa On Sovitulle sopivaa perustelumateriaalia.


Palvelutasokertoimet tai nousuvastukset ovat keino saada liikennemalli laskemaan edes sinne päin, mitä havainnot todellisuudesta kertovat. Ongelmahan on se, että saman tai pidemmän matka-ajan raideliikenne houkuttelee todellisuudessa enemmän matkustajia kuin bussi. HSL:n liikennetutkimuksista voidaankin laskea, että todennäköisyys valita juna, ratikka ja bussi ovat erisuuret. Liikennemallia on yritetty käyttää näin, eli että busseilla ja raideliikenteellä on mallissa eri kulkutavan valinnan mallit. Mutta todettiin, että käyttämällä kaikille samaa eli yhteistä joukkoliikenteen valintamallia ja eri välineille nousuvastuksia tai palvelutasokertoimia, laskennan tulos vastaa paremmin todellisia havaintoja kuin erillisillä valintamalleilla.

Periaatteessa siis voi sanoa, että ihminen kokee bussin minuutin pidempänä kuin junan minuutin, ja tämä kokemus olisi syy sille, että junassa hyväksytään pidempi matka-aika kuin bussissa. Ja sitten on kysymys vain siitä, miten tämä asia mallinnetaan liikennemallissa. Pidentäänkö sama valintamalli kaikille matka-ajan osalta ja tehdään ero nousuvastuksella tai aikaa muuttavalla kertoimella, vai tehdäänkö matka-ajan vaikutuksen osalta erilaiset valintamallit eikä muita muutoksia.

Mutta entä jos ihmisen valinnan peruste raideliikenteen suosimisessa ei olekaan riippuvainen matka-ajasta? Tätä ei itse asiassa välttämättä tiedetä, jos liikkumistottumustutkimuksessa ei ole osattu selvittää mahdollisia muita syitä. Sillä liikkumistottumustutkimus on nyt tehty siten, että on kerätty tiedot siitä, mitä ihmiset tekevät, mutta ei tietoa siitä, miksi he niin tekevät. On vain oletettu, että valinta perustuu lyhimmän matka-ajan valitsemiseen. Jos asia ei olekaan niin, silloin liikennemalli, joka perustuu lyhimmän matka-ajan valitsemiseen, ei tietenkään voi toimia oikein. Eli tässä törmätään siihen, että asioiden tapahtuminen samanaikaisesti tai toistensa yhteydessä ja asioiden syy- ja seuraussuhteet ovat eri asiat. Tilastolliseen tapahtumiseen perustuva malli erehtyy, jos syy-seuraussuhe ei ole yhtenevä tilastollisen tapahtumisen kanssa.

Suomessa käytössä oleva liikennemallitekniikka on aika vanhaa, ja näitä tunnettuja ongelmia korjaamaan on kehitetty toisenlaisia malleja. Ne ovat kumminkin osittain teorian tasolla, sillä niiden laskenta on erittäin raskasta ja epävarmaa. Ja osa asiantuntijoista on sitä mieltä, että tulokset eivät kuitenkaan parane kylliksi suhteessa lisääntyneeseen vaivaan. Yksi hyvä peruste tälle on, että ihmiset ja heidän arvonsa ja toimintansa muuttuvat. Ihminen ei ole kone, joka varmasti tekee 10 tai 20, saati 30 vuoden kulutta siten, kuin teki muutama vuosi sitten. Nythän koko liikennekäyttäytymisen ennustaminen perustuu ajatukseen siitä, että ihmiset käyttäytyvät liikenteessä samalla tavalla kuin heidän havaittiin käyttäytyvän liikkumistottumustutkimuksessa silloin, kun se viimeksi tehtiin.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä aika on arvotettu euromääräisesti ja ajansäästöä mitataan siis euroilla. Tapa on mahdollinen, mutta tietysti aivan hassu, sillä ne aikasäästöeurot eivät kilahda julkiseen kassaan  eivätkä mihinkään muuhunkaan kassaan. Jos löhöän aamulla sängyssä kaksi minuuttia pidempään siksi, että ratikka on nopeutunut sen 2 min, ei se kenellekään mitään tuota.


En oikeasti tiedä noiden laskentamallien kaikkia hienouksia, mutta itse ajattelen liikennehankkeiden yhteiskuntataloudellisen hyödyn realisoituvan mahdollisuuksista. Jos radan varressa asuva espoolainen insinööri hakee ja päätyy itselleen sopivampiin töihin sen myötä, että joku liikennehanke mahdollistaa mielekkään työmatkan, niin siitä hyötyy myös yhteiskunta. Ts. paremmat liikkumismahdollisuudet takaavat resurssien tehokkaamman käytön. Tosin voi käydä niinkin, että radanvarressa asuva espoolainen insinööri muuttaa saman tai toisen liikennehankkeen myötä skutsiin lisäneliöiden perässä ja yhteiskunta ei saa muuta kuin kasvaneet hiilidioksidipäästöt.

Tästä päästään siihen, että jos katsoo minkälaisia liikennehankkeita pääkaupunkiseudulla kannattaa yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta toteuttaa, niin yksioikoisesti niitä ovat sellaiset hankkeet, jotka tehostavat liikkumista kehäykkösen sisäpuolella ja/tai kohentavat asumisviihtyvyyttä samalla alueella. Näillä hankkeilla taataan sekä resurssien tehokkaampi käyttö, että ehkäistään yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumista. 

Pisara on teorian tasolla hyvä hanke, mutta siinä voidaan (kyynisempi voisi sanoa, että yritetään) silti epäonnistua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En oikeasti tiedä noiden laskentamallien kaikkia hienouksia, mutta itse ajattelen liikennehankkeiden yhteiskuntataloudellisen hyödyn realisoituvan mahdollisuuksista.


Tavallaan juuri tätä yritetään esittää sillä, että matkustamisen ajalle annetaan arvo rahana. Minusta olettamus on oikeansuuntainen, mutta kovin yksinkertaistettu todellisuuteen nähden.

Antero

----------

